# haya (presente de indicativo)



## MrMustard

hola!

me gustaria saber como podria traducir la siguiente oracion al catalan:

"Buenos días aunque nadie los haya pedido"

podria ser algo asi como:

"Bon dia encara que ningú ho haje demanat" ???



Gracias!!


----------



## ernest_

En Cataluña sería más común "hagi", pero en Valencia me suena que puede ser "haja" o una cosa semejante.


----------



## betulina

Hola, MrMustard,

En el catalán central diríamos "bon dia, encara que ningú no ho *hagi* demanat". En algunos otros dialectos utilizarían otras formas, como "*haja*" en Valencia, diría.

Por cierto, es presente de subjuntivo, no?

Salut!

------ Últimament no paro de creuar-me... hola, Ernest!


----------



## panjabigator

Perquè escolles "ho" en lloc del equivalent català de "los?"


----------



## brau

panjabigator said:


> Perquè tries (escolles) "ho" en lloc de l'equivalent català de "los?"



Bona observacio panja, pero atencio, en l'estandard seria "els", i en aquest cas, en catala el "buenos dias" en plural es "bon dia" en singular. 

Com han dit l'ernest i la betulina, al PV diem i fem servir "haja", mentre que al catala central agafa la forma "hagi". Aixo de l'"haje" em sona molt a la pronuncia nord-occidental i castellonenca.


----------



## Tige

brau said:


> Aixo de l'"haje" em sona molt a la pronuncia nord-occidental i castellonenca.


Nord-occidental tirant cap a la Franja diríem "haigue"...


----------



## spanien

Ehhh, pel nord de Castelló diem haja!!!


----------



## brau

spanien said:


> Ehhh, pel nord de Castelló diem haja!!!



Entesos entesos, jo nomes he dit que "em sona". Que vols baralla, eh? 

PD: Ara em pica la curiositat, diries "siga" o "sigue"?


----------



## spanien

Siga, el que jo parlo es català occidental. Sigue seria en castellà. Clar, que vull barralla! Què va! El que pasa es que el que tu has dit "haigue", i em sona incorrectíssim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tige

spanien said:


> Siga, el que jo parlo es català occidental. Sigue seria en castellà. Clar, que vull barralla! Què va! El que pasa es que el que tu has dit "haigue", i em sona incorrectíssim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


"Haigue" ho dic jo (no cal donar-li la culpa a Brau ) i ho deia per explicar la seva idea d'"haje"... Ja sé que és incorrecte, com moltes altres terminacions del nord-occidental (en especial del subjuntiu). No puc entrar a opinar del tema de la marginació normativa, perquè sé que no toca al fòrum, però sí que hauríem de poder explicar les diferents maneres de parlar... Espero no haver-te escandalitzat!


----------



## eloigalles

"Bon dia encara que ningú l'hagi demanat"
>>
Penso que l'article "el" es refereix a "el dia", per tant no seria "ho" sinó el pronom " l' ".
Després no crec que sigui correcte la doble negació "ningú no" en aquest cas.


----------



## panjabigator

brau said:


> Bona observacio panja, pero atencio, en l'estandard seria "els", i en aquest cas, en catala el "buenos dias" en plural es "bon dia" en singular.



Ah, ja entenc!  I completely missed that!  Merci per la correcció!


----------



## betulina

eloigalles said:


> "Bon dia encara que ningú l'hagi demanat"
> >>
> Penso que l'article "el" es refereix a "el dia", per tant no seria "ho" sinó el pronom " l' ".
> Després no crec que sigui correcte la doble negació "ningú no" en aquest cas.



Hola. 

Jo crec que hauria de ser "ho". Se'm fa molt estrany amb "el" i que es refereixi a "el dia". Un dia no es demana... Jo diria que hauria de ser amb "ho" perquè es refereix a "dir bon dia". Més desglossat podria ser:

"Bon dia, encara que ningú no hagi demanat *que ho digui*." -- "que ho digui" - *HO* - "Bon dia, encara que ningú no *ho* hagi demanat."


----------

